# Sioux City Area



## oldlords (Apr 29, 2013)

Any one finding them yet around the Sioux city area or near by?


----------



## foxdie (May 10, 2013)

I'm in Cherokee and I went out looking for a bit 2 days ago and found nothing. Somebody in Woodbury county on here found a bunch a couple days ago. I have NO luck  I have been teaching myself to recognize Elm trees but I don't see a whole lot around where I'm at. Let us know if you have any luck!


----------



## tman (May 7, 2013)

Went out around Onawa last night and found none. Anybody?


----------



## cslabm1322 (May 10, 2013)

We have uncleaned mushrooms 8 lbs left 25.00/lb if anyone interested


----------



## nelly (May 12, 2013)

We found a BUNCH in the Sgt Bluff area. Get after it.


----------



## tomjamie (May 12, 2013)

Been looking on Big Sioux North of Sioux City 2 days in a row and haven't found any yet. Hope today is the day!


----------



## chrigs (May 9, 2013)

Nothing in Okoboji area yet, talked to a guy who did well in sioux city area 5 days ago. hope that hot blast of air the other day didn't ruin things, pray for rain


----------



## oldlords (Apr 29, 2013)

Me and my dad found right around 60lbs in the Sioux city area today. They were all blondes and most of them nice size.
They are starting to dry out ,but still fresh enough to pick. We got caught in a huge rain, could hardly see, thunder and lighting was all around us but we made it out alive.

So any one around this area better get out and find them cause they are drying out.


----------



## oldlords (Apr 29, 2013)

Here's a few pictures of morels found today.

[/url]

[url=http://tinypic.com?ref=2vb7pxz][img][/url]

[url=http://s1276.photobucket.com/user/staffpicks/media/Animated_GIFs/tumblr_m5n3muDJAb1qfi7g6_large.gif.html][img][/url]


----------



## young_oakz (May 17, 2013)

do you think Albert Lea is within range of having morels up and ready then if theyre starting to dry up down there?


----------



## tomjamie (May 12, 2013)

Nice find Oldlords! I'm going out looking AGAIN up here. We're about 25-30 miles north of ya. Hopefully I find some today!


----------



## onawa88 (May 17, 2013)

Finding a bunch south of Sioux City along the river. Picked about 50 pounds worth yesterday and this morning. Will sell for $15 a pound if anyone is interested, or $10 a pound if you buy 10+ pounds


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

oldlords, In the bottoms or hills? I hate to ask but I am not as young as I used to be and can handle the bottoms but the hills kill my knees. Any help is appreciated. Just love to pick big morels like in your picture.


----------



## oldlords (Apr 29, 2013)

hello kb : )

All of these morels were found in the bottoms. All in all just under 60 pounds.

Here's one more picture of some of the morels getting ready to be cleaned.


----------



## oldlords (Apr 29, 2013)

@ young_oakz 

I can't say for sure ,but I always have gone with the lilac's, and it has always been faithful for me including this year. I don't mean in full open bloom. I mean just when you see a few buds start to open into flowers. Good luck hope you find lots


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Lordy oldlords those are some nice ones. I live clear down in Mo, so you can see my problem,long ways up to that area.. Does this seem a normal year to you or is this a special flush this year? Down in Kansas there were incredible amounts of morels on the cottons, way beyond normal. Thanks for the info. if I make it up that way and do even one of those tubs full it would be great.


----------



## oldlords (Apr 29, 2013)

This is just my opinion, I hunted for many years. I would say above average for around here. but you know there's some that will find few or none : ( and say this year was crap.


----------



## oldlords (Apr 29, 2013)

kb,

Have you been able to find any in your area?


----------



## scmorelhunter (May 20, 2013)

Can anyone tell me when the season begins here in Sioux City and when exactly or normally it ends. I'm just getting into this and am definitely a rookie. My buddy who took me out he other day is saying the season here is over. Any of you think it's worth heading out again? Or should I call it quits for the year???


----------



## oldlords (Apr 29, 2013)

Found these today May 20 2014 

Check out the main Iowa message board for more pictures of today's finds .I think it's close to over ,but in the right spots they are still up.


----------



## oldlords (Apr 29, 2013)

Sorry about the date, I came down with morel fever and forgot what year it was. 

May 20th 2013


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

oldlords, My spots in N. MO. were poor to average at best. Kansas spots were incredible south of I-70. I just like to pick morels and visit new places. Looks like the tail end in the bottoms up your way. Is any one finding any in the hills? I have had many great hunts in past years in the hills of W. Iowa.


----------



## oldlords (Apr 29, 2013)

Hell with the hills. I was on hands and knees, to many to stand and walk to pick. I found so many morels this year my gf has no use for me.


----------



## tman (May 7, 2013)

oldlords. I hunt Sioux City as well, I just don't know how you find so many, year in and year out? Part of it has to be a time thing? Are you retired? You found that load above on Monday? Wow. Impressive. So it is worth still going out? Thanks.


----------



## warchief (May 21, 2013)

Got 10 pounds last two days
I'm in the SC area. They're still going strong


----------



## tman (May 7, 2013)

Where in Sioux City? General location is fine. :wink:


----------



## oldlords (Apr 29, 2013)

There really is no set time, it's just like anywhere when the right conditions are met. They have been found in years past as early as late March into April. With a normal year, with a normal spring, I start hunting around mothers day. I also follow the lilac bush rule. When the first bubs start to open into flowers. When soil temps are in the 50s and temperatures are at least 50 or very close overnight are good rules of thumb to go by, they have worked for me this year and in the past. 

I'm not retired ,these were all found in two different days going to good spots. We left about 10:00 am and were heading home around 4:30 pm. We did not spend weeks looking for them or anything, just two days I had off in good locations.


----------



## funguyyyyyyy (Mar 20, 2014)

Oldlords, what's your cleaning method? Seems like you would have plenty of experience just from leaning those two batches from last year!


----------



## funguyyyyyyy (Mar 20, 2014)

Nevermind, saw your other post. My problem is always getting all the dang sand off of them.


----------



## warchief (May 21, 2013)

Checked around Friday 18th, Saturday 19th and Monday 21st.,in various spots and came home empty handed


----------



## scmorelhunter (May 20, 2013)

I checked yesturday in a couple different spots and also came home empty. Ground was waay waay too dry. The rain today will help, but it should dump buckets tonight - hopefully we'll be picking friday. The only problem is it is giong to get cold again this weekend through beginning of next week. We might have to wait until end of next week before getting anything really going.


----------



## rj (Mar 16, 2013)

SCmorelhunter thanks for the word on the conditions it is appreciated,Please keep us updated on them as the days pass.I do love hunting along the MO.river bluff Loess Hills and her bountiful bottoms, some of the best hunting and hiking there is in my book. I'm from NW MO. And what I've found in our area is still to small to pick.The forecast is for rain here and another shot of it should make the entire NW MO. area very good this year.


----------



## scmorelhunter (May 20, 2013)

I checked Saturday evening a couple spots and saw nothing. We need rain very badly. We got a little this afternoon but really need some good storms tonight. Here's hoping we get the moisture. Anyway it's gonna get cold until the end of the week. I still think this area is another week out now. This keeps dragging on like this I'm afraid it's gonna be a real bad year maybe only a week or so long.


----------



## radioradio (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello all - I work at the public radio station in SC (KWIT), and I was hoping to make a feature about morel hunting. Would anybody here be interested in participating? You can contact me at Mark Munger. Thanks! And happy hunting.


----------



## morel mafia (Apr 23, 2014)

Wanting to buy any and all morels if you're looking to make some good money call me 580 606 0253


----------



## scmorelhunter (May 20, 2013)

What are paying mafia? I'm a picker looking to be a seller. I'll let you know when I find some I'm outta sioux city of course for pickup.


----------



## morelmorales (Apr 15, 2014)

HEY ONAWA88 - Give me a call , ask for Phillip...cell 402-206-4247 / L.L. # 1 402-733-2086 / L.L. # 2 402-905-2093. I'd like at least 3# ok....or $45.BUCKS WORTH OK ?


----------



## warchief (May 21, 2013)

Another weekend gone unsuccessful in the hunt, seen some local listings on craigslist and thought they would be out, Not at all. I'm not sure where these craigslist sellers are getting their stuff but I can guarantee its not from around here: As of Sunday May 4th, 2014


----------



## moreldeep76 (Mar 19, 2014)

I agree with you Mushroomchief, I have been out 5 or 6 times in the last couple of weeks and have found nothing. I have hunted in woodbury and in plymouth counties in the siouxland area. I have also seen people claiming to have found them in woodbury sioux city area and they have only been finding just a handful of small greys is all. Hopefully it won't be much longer, I am hungry!


----------



## tickcollector (Oct 21, 2012)

I hope that those wal-mart bags from May 16th weren't what you harvested with!!?? Spread the spores around when you walk through the woods! Leave at least 2 standing if you can to let them run their course naturally. Spread the word and the spores


----------



## warchief (May 21, 2013)

Anyone find something other than ticks lately? feel like its still to dry...


----------



## scmorelhunter (May 20, 2013)

Still dry. Need a good long 60 to 75 degree rain. Until we get a proper soaking we all will be spending all day looking to find two mushrooms.


----------



## morel mafia (Apr 23, 2014)

Sc morel hunter let me know when they are on and ill give you the market price at that time thanks for the interest


----------



## bork55 (May 7, 2014)

They have been popping by the river in sandy, heavy sun areas for bout 2 weeks now. Deep wood areas should be really soo n


----------



## chrigs (May 9, 2013)

been watching the SC format everyday now as I live 1-1/2 hrs, north. wer'e a week or 2 behind you. I'm very surprised at not hereing of more finds down there. I'm thinking you guys should on them right now. Please report findings. Thanks and good luck.


----------



## oldlords (Apr 29, 2013)

I found a little over a pound today in the Sioux city area. In an area with a lot of direct sun. Most all of them were small, and still greys, with a few larger blondes (I think the recent rain made them pop). The forecast is not looking good, we need heat. I'm thinking people around here should start looking hard this Sunday or Monday, when the temps are going to be higher. The rain was great, now we need the heat!! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## oldlords (Apr 29, 2013)

Wanted to add, these were not sand mushrooms, all these were forest found.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SW, sounds like you have had some fun. It is sad to go to spots that used to be so reliable, only to find the habitat has changed over the years and the elms are not to be found. Particularly when you have been hunting 40 plus years. On the other hand I go to places that I used to avoid because they are better now. I guess that is why some folks only hunt bottoms. If they are there, they are there. In the hills its much tougher to keep good spots.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

I hear ya on the habitat, KB. The place I found them last night used to (10 to 20 years ago) put up hundreds a year -- early, middle and late season. And then it wasn't so good so I quit looking there as hard for awhile and then I went back last year or the year before just for the hell of it and it seemed like it was starting to come back, though not as good as the good old days but still worth the time. Weird. I've always thought this place, and the manner and shape of the spots in which they grew, resembled a vein-like system. Just the feeling this area has always given me. I'm always wondering where the end of the vein is, and always hoping it runs a long ways, and it did last night. I couldn't gewt out tonight but need to soon before it's all over. Bittersweet this time of year as it winds down in my spot. Hope the hills can hum with mystery a little longer yet...


----------



## raveen (May 16, 2014)

Found about 3 dozen small to medium greys, in the woods by the Missouri this afternoon.


----------



## warchief (May 21, 2013)

Very sad to say this but season is over. Did not get what I expected out of this season


----------

